# 21 décembre 2012 que ferez-vous ce jour là ?



## bebe310001 (29 Janvier 2011)

www.21decembre2012.fr  Le site qui vous en dit plus sur la fin du monde:
http://www.21decembre2012.fr


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

bebe310001 a dit:


> www.21decembre2012.fr  Le site qui vous en dit plus sur la fin du monde:



Ah bon, encore une prédiction qui va faire peur ... 
Il faut vivre tous les jours comme si c'est le dernier qu'on a à vivre ...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2011)

bebe310001 a dit:


> www.21decembre2012.fr  Le site qui vous en dit plus sur la fin du monde:
> http://www.21decembre2012.fr



Je reprendrai une bière... Et p't'être une autre, tiens !


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

Ça tombe un quoi ça?!....  


Un vendredi?????!!!!!!!      

Putin non quoi!!!!  Pile le jour où j'amorcerai mes vacances!!! Fais ch°° quoi! :hein: Peuvent pas repousser à..... j'sais pas moi..... en plein milieu du mois de Mars par exemple, période où qu'j'ai plein de boulot?! 


PS : magnifique ce site! Une vraie mine d'informations! :love: :love: Il est de toi?


----------



## da capo (29 Janvier 2011)

bebe310001 : tu penseras bien à faire chanter les petits pour hâter un peu la fin du monde


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2011)

C'est pas 21 12 2112, plutôt ?


Passke c'est un peu plus magique comme chiffre, 21 12 2112. 21 12 2012, ça fait pas vraiment fin du monde, enfin quoi mUrde.

Pis la fin du monde, en France, c'est en Mai 2012, pas en Décembre.
En plus le 21 12 2012, j'ai piscine. 

Enfin je crois, faut que je vérifie.


----------



## jp.pilet (29 Janvier 2011)

Si je suis de ce monde je lirai les bêtises écrites sur MacG concernant cette fin du monde ratée:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

Je donnerais des coups de boule.


----------



## inkclub (29 Janvier 2011)

la fin du monde prévue pour 2012 est reportée à une date ultérieure  :love:

@+


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2011)

bebe310001 a dit:


> www.21decembre2012.fr  Le site qui vous en dit plus sur la fin du monde:
> http://www.21decembre2012.fr



N'importe quoi! 
La fin du monde c'est en 2018. Cette année là le jour de l'an tombera un Vendredi 13! :affraid:


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2011)

parfois, je m'étonne que ça ne floode pas plus que ça&#8230; le week-end peut-être !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

Mais la fin du monde a _déjà_ eu lieu, pauvres fous !

La preuve ?
alèm modère le bar, et ça ne choque personne.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Janvier 2011)

Sûrement caca.


----------



## Kamidh (29 Janvier 2011)

Le jour de mon anniversaire ;-)


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> La preuve ?
> alèm modère le bar, et ça ne choque personne.



bah en même temps, il est aussi le premier à avoir modérer le bar et c'était déjà une raclure !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Janvier 2011)

bebe310001 a dit:


> 21 décembre 2012 que ferez-vous ce jour là ?


Je te la mettrai tellement profond que t'auras les dents dans les yeux :style: :love:


----------



## ziommm (30 Janvier 2011)

Je me lèverais vers 14h30-15h.

faire caca

boire un cacao glacé

faire mon ptit tour d'actu web en slip et en tongues.

grignoter des cuberdons avec de l'oasis pomme-cassis en matant un anime

jouer une partir de Lol.

faire pipi

jouer une partie de SC2

commander une pizza

regarder un épisode de soap americain, au choix TBBT, californication, how I met your mother.

manger la pizza qui vient d'arriver (c'est pas trop tôt !)

terminer la bouteille d'oasis

regarder un film

prendre une douche

contempler mon mac sur fond musical de "Europe".

Si j'ai pas reçu d'appel pour un billard ou une tournée des bars, aller me coucher.

Voila au moins c'est écrit quelque part, j'aurai plus qu'à relire ça la veille.


----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2011)

Je serais en train de courir les magasins... Noel! noel!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sûrement caca.



Bah ouais, en vrai moi aussi, mais je n'osais pas le dire - rapport à mon droit ultérieur à l'image - imagine que je devienne célèbre et qu'à mon passage chez Arthur, il ait des images de moi, le jour de la fin du monde, pantalon aux chevilles, rouge à force d'expulser un bronze éléphantesque (j'aurais forcément trop bouffé la veille, puisque c'est la fin du monde).
Hein ?
T'imagine ?
Faut la trouver la vanne qui te refout sur les rails après ça...

Non, non, non.
Tout reste à jamais sur ternet, y parait...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout reste à jamais sur ternet, y parait...



... ouais c'est trop dangereux. Vivement que ça devienne civilisé-et-régulé©.


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> ... ouais c'est trop dangereux. Vivement que ça devienne civilisé-et-régulé©.



on ce fait une AES ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> on ce fait une AES ?



Une ÆS stp.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> on ce fait une AES ?



Ah non !
Jamais au premier rendez-vous - ou alors, sans la langue.
Je suis un ponk avec des principes, moi.


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis un ponk avec des principes, moi.


Lopette !


----------



## macinside (30 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis un ponk avec *des principes*, moi.



mais oui tu pourra faire venir tes potes


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> on ce fait une AES ?



ah ça recycle ! 



WebOliver a dit:


> Une ÆS stp.



toi, tu vas finir à poil(s) sur un site SM si tu continues comme ça ! 



PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non !
> Jamais au premier rendez-vous - ou alors, sans la langue.
> Je suis un ponk avec des principes, moi.



c'est bien ça le problème : les principes. 



tirhum a dit:


> Lopette !



c'est quoi ce langage ?


----------



## Franck72 (31 Janvier 2011)

C'est encore la faute à Sarko

Franchement, nous bosserons plus de heures (remplir les pointillés) bientôt et nous crèverons avant, alors

Profitons


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> C'est encore la faute à Sarko&#8230;


 
C'est plus la faute à jipé ?

'tain, faut arrêter de tout changer comme ça tout le temps au bar, on reconnait plus rien, merde !

C'est quoi après ?
Plus de Flamby à la cantine ?

Je vous préviens que si c'est ça, ça va être la fin du monde !


----------



## inkclub (31 Janvier 2011)

au fait, la fin du monde est prévue à quelle heure ?

le matin ou le soir ?  :love:

cela serait sympa de préciser.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Janvier 2011)

je propose un cocktail...voir un buffet...

Thème : la faim dans le monde.
Comme ça nous combatterons  contre cette Plaie à notre façon.

Voilà.

Cdt,

Petit_Louis


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Janvier 2011)

Je le note sur mon iCal, comme ça j'oublie pas de venir


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2011)

moi, j'irais offrir à Amok un cadeau pour son 49ème anniversaire&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> moi, j'irais offrir à Amok un cadeau pour son 49ème anniversaire


C'est une année bissextile?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> je propose un cocktail...voir un buffet...
> 
> Thème : la faim dans le monde.
> Comme ça nous combatterons  contre cette Plaie à notre façon.
> ...



Oh toi, tu vas pouvoir te mordre les yeux...


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> au fait, la fin du monde est prévue à quelle heure ?
> 
> le matin ou le soir ?  :love:
> 
> ...



C'est pas à 21h12 par hasard ? Au moins, on aura la journée pour ce préparer et ce faire une beauté


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> et ce faire une beauté


 
Oh, ben si c'est pour la fin du monde, je m'en ferais bien deux ou trois, des beautés.
En fait.


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oh, ben si c'est pour la fin du monde, je m'en ferais bien deux ou trois, des beautés.
> En fait.



Bien vu Y a pu qu'à se mettre au travail ;-)


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> moi, j'irais offrir à Amok un cadeau pour son 49ème anniversaire





jpmiss a dit:


> C'est une année bissextile?




Je vous emmurde à un point dont vous n'avez même pas idée !  :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Je vous emmurde à un point dont vous n'avez même pas idée !  :love:



ça c'est l'effet de ton grand-âge les sphincters se relâchent


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est une année bissextile?


 
Une année bisexuelle.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une année bisexuelle.




c'est tous les combien d'années ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ça c'est l'effet de ton grand-âge&#8230; les sphincters se relâchent&#8230;




Ca, il y a bien longtemps que c'est le cas (depuis la première AES, en fait). Mais le trooper m'a filé une solution : tous les matins, je m'assois sur un pamplemousse (ou une noix de coco, selon la saison) et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, il y a bien longtemps que c'est le cas (depuis la première AES, en fait). Mais le trooper m'a filé une solution : tous les matins, je m'assois sur un pamplemousse (ou une noix de coco, selon la saison) et hop !


 
Oui, mais ce petit frippon a "oublié" de te dire de quel côté mettre le côté bombé de l'objet.
Coquin qu'il est !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Ca, il y a bien longtemps que c'est le cas (depuis la première AES, en fait). Mais le trooper m'a filé une solution : tous les matins, je m'assois sur un pamplemousse (ou une noix de coco, selon la saison) et hop !



Je savais que gKat avait des pratiques étranges, mais quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> (ou une noix de coco, selon la saison)


 
D'ailleurs, en ces temps lointain où tu n'étais déjà plus très jeune, quelques foutriquets chargés de débarrasser les royaux réceptacles osèrent protester de leur odeur.

Ils furent tous décapités, certes.
(Ou abandonnés sur une île déserte, je ne sais plus)
Mais leur aspiration à plus de justice passa à la postérité sous le nom de "lutte des révoltés du bounty"

Voilà pour l'instructive annecdote historique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> D'ailleurs, en ces temps lointain où tu n'étais déjà plus très jeune, quelques foutriquets chargés de débarrasser les royaux réceptacles osèrent protester d eleur odeur.
> 
> Ils furent tous décapités, certes.
> (Ou abandonnés sur une île déserte, je ne sais plus)
> ...



C'est pour ça que le Bounty ressemble à ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pour ça que le Bounty ressemble à ça ?


 
Dans certains milieux interlopes et gérontophiles, on parle d'ailleurs bien plus de "l'usine à Bounty" que de "l'usine à Suchard".

De là à y voir une cause à effet.


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dans certains milieux interlopes et gérontophiles, on parle d'ailleurs bien plus de "l'usine à Bounty" que de "l'usine à Suchard".
> 
> De là à y voir une cause à effet.



Ça reste une "boîte à chocolat", non ?


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je savais que gKat avait des pratiques étranges, mais quand même...




Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étrange là dedans...


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je savais que gKat avait des pratiques étranges, mais quand même...


les gens qui habitent à la cambrousse, que veux-tu... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'étrange là dedans...



Un rat, je veux bien, mais une noix de coco, quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

L'avenir est au développement du rat.


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un rat, je veux bien, mais une noix de coco, quand même...



Note que tu peux aussi mettre le rat dans la noix de coco. D'où l'effet "Kinder" dont il était question plus haut. La boucle est bouclée !


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un rat, je veux bien, mais une noix de coco, quand même...



À ce niveau, fini les problèmes de sphincters, vu que tu n'en a plushttp://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/rateau.gif


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> À ce niveau, fini les problèmes de sphincters, vu que tu n'en a plus&#8230;http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/rateau.gif


 
Jeune écervelé !
Mais faire un usage aussi pourri du smiley au bar, au milieu des vieux briscards hors d'âge ci-dessus, c'est un peu comme se parfumer au bacon pour aller dans la fosse aux lions !


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jeune, faire un usage aussi pourri du smiley au bar, au milieu des vieux briscards hors d'âge ci-dessus, c'est un peu comme se parfumer au bacon pour aller dans la fosse aux lions.



Je le vois agiter de l'arrière train depuis tout à l'heure et sautiller un peu partout comme un chiot fou, et je pense qu'il a bien de la chance de ne pas être encore peint en blanc avec les oreilles bouchées.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Je le vois agiter de l'arrière train depuis tout à l'heure et sautiller un peu partout comme un chiot fou, et je pense qu'il a bien de la chance de ne pas être encore peint en blanc avec les oreilles bouchées.


 
Que veux-tu, tout se perd...
Après tout, c'est la fin du monde.


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Jeune écervelé !
> Mais faire un usage aussi pourri du smiley au bar, au milieu des vieux briscards hors d'âge ci-dessus, c'est un peu comme se parfumer au bacon pour aller dans la fosse aux lions !



Dans ce cas, indique-moi la manip car j'en ai ras le bol de me faire narguer par ces smileys qui s'affichent comme ça Je suis peut-être un jeune écervelé mais j'aime apprendre et je ne suis pas maso Alors total respect pour les "vieux" briscards du forum.


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)




----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

Quel taquin, ce Tirhum, et son humour sadique de modérateur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Quel taquin, ce Tirhum, et son humour sadique de modérateur.


 
Ouais, dans dix ans y s'ra admin et les jeunots ricanneront bêtement sur son grand âge...

_sic transit gloria forumi._


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2011)

*A vendre*

Stock de noix de coco.
TBE. Peu servi.
Cause double emploi avec un stock de pamplemousses.


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

Merci les gars, ça sent la chambre à plein nez


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Merci les gars, ça sent la chambre à plein nez



[mode PonkHead]ah ça, yen a qui ont en-fumé toute la chambre oui et en-fumer du chambre, c'est mal ! [/mode tirhum]


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> *A vendre*
> 
> Stock de noix de coco.
> TBE. Peu servi.
> Cause double emploi avec un stock de pamplemousses.



Tu oublies de préciser qu'une bonne partie des fibres ligneuses est à récupérer à la pince à épiler...


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Quel taquin, ce Tirhum, et son humour sadique de modérateur.


Quoi ?!...
Mais qu'aie-je fait encore ?!... 



PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, dans dix ans y s'ra admin et les jeunots ricanneront bêtement sur son grand âge...
> 
> _sic transit gloria forumi._


Ah bon ?!... 



Franck72 a dit:


> Merci les gars, ça sent la chambre à plein nez&#8230;


Faut savoir cliquer... 



alèm a dit:


> [mode PonkHead]ah ça, yen a qui ont en-fumé toute la chambre oui&#8230; et en-fumer du chambre, c'est mal ! [/mode tirhum]


Ah me mélange pas avec Ponk, hein !...   :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Pourtant, la chambre aère.


(Ponko, tirhumo et alèmo - trio comique et rigolo pour vos communions, baptèmes, fêtes d'anniversaires, goûters, bharmitsva, circoncisions ou tout autres événement, sur devis - n'hésitez pas à nous contacter)


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

Franck72 a dit:


> Merci les gars, ça sent la chambre à plein nez



Tu peux également cliquer sur les smilleys de nos deux messages te répondant, juste pour voir...


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourtant, la chambre aère.
> 
> 
> (Ponko, tirhumo et alèmo - trio comique et rigolo pour vos communions, baptèmes, fêtes d'anniversaires, goûters, bharmitsva, circoncisions ou tout autres événement, sur devis - n'hésitez pas à nous contacter)



je vais faire une Mitsvah : on écrit généralement Bar Mitsva(h)&#8230; 

le h s'aspire !


----------



## Franck72 (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Tu peux également cliquer sur les smilleys de nos deux messages te répondant, juste pour voir...



Ok, je pense avoir pigé le truc mais au début je pensais qu'il fallait juste glisser l'un des smileys de la fenêtre à droite pour que ça fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je vais faire une Mitsvah : on écrit généralement Bar Mitsva(h)
> 
> le h s'aspire !


 
Je savais bien qu'il ne fallait pas que ce soit moi qui fasse les flyers mais cette feignasse de titi (il paraît qu'il sait faire des petits mickeys pour décorer.) - celui-là on se demande vraiment ce qu'il fout de ses journées !

Et puis, le H s'aspire, le H s'aspire, peut-être, mais à jamais le recracher, regarde le résultat !

'tain, on n'est pas assez pro, on n'est pas assez pro, les mecs !
On va finir à la foire au boudin du prisu de Brives-la-gaillarde à ce rythme !


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> On va finir à la foire au boudin du prisu de Brives-la-gaillarde à ce rythme !



ça ne changera pas trop de la fête du cochon nain à Marcoussis !! 

On a un truc prévu le 21 décembre 2012 d'ailleurs ?


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je savais bien qu'il ne fallait pas que ce soit moi qui fasse les flyers mais cette feignasse de titi (il paraît qu'il sait faire des petits mickeys pour décorer.) - celui-là on se demande vraiment ce qu'il fout de ses journées !


Oui, mais seulement à poil, les p'tits mickeys...
Et du genre féminin, seulement...
Ce que je fous de mon temps ?!...
Je passe la moitié de mes journées à lire le flot de tes vannes pourries !... 

 :love: 

Perturbateur !...


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, on n'est pas assez pro, on n'est pas assez pro, les mecs !
> On va finir à la foire au boudin du prisu de Brives-la-gaillarde à ce rythme !



Avec le fabulous qui filme la prestation en 3D et le trooper qui allume son briquet a la fin, ce sera le bouquet.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> On a un truc prévu le 21 décembre 2012 d'ailleurs ?


 
Je crois que titi pensait créer le buzz en nous déguisant tous les trois en lettre "e" parce que la lettre "e" c'est la fin "du monde"

Ouais...
Je sais...

J'lui ai dit qu'c'était naze, que personne ne comprendrait et que tout le monde se foutrait de notre gueule, mais tu le connais quand il a une idée derrière la tête, il ne l'a pas dans l'usine à Bounty !

Tu voudrais pas lui parler ?


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Avec le fabulous qui filme la prestation en 3D et le trooper qui allume son briquet a la fin, ce sera le bouquet.



avec une drôle d'odeur


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> avec une drôle d'odeur


 
Faudrait p'têt pas qu'il allume son briquet, d'ailleurs...


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> avec une drôle d'odeur



Et un pamplemousse qui parabole au dessus des caisses sous les yeux médusés du personnel.


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu voudrais pas lui parler ?



ah non ! je veux bien picoler avec lui mais lui parler jamais !


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah non ! je veux bien picoler avec lui mais lui parler jamais !


Ça tombe bien, moi pareil !...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> le trooper qui allume son briquet



C'est pour cette raison que je n'ai pas besoin de pince à épiler.


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, moi pareil !...



ouais mais c'est facile&#8230;*tu ne fais QUE picoler ! 

ya que ça à faire chez vous !  

regarde le trooper !


----------



## Amok (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ah non ! je veux bien picoler avec lui mais lui parler jamais !





tirhum a dit:


> Ça tombe bien, moi pareil !...



Le retour de deux monstres sacrés : Gabin / Signoret dans "le chat". Titi en vieille acrobate alcoolique et l'Alèm en collectionneur de vieux numéros de l'Huma.


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

c'est benjamin qui me les file pour allumer le barbecue le week-end ! 

depuis peu, il me file des Figaro mais la viande a un drôle de goût après !


----------



## gKatarn (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> regarde le trooper !



Je ne bois pas, je ne suis pas OuèbO


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ouais mais c'est facile*tu ne fais QUE picoler !
> 
> ya que ça à faire chez vous !
> 
> regarde le trooper !


Nan, je cuve aussi !... 

Le trooper, il a essayé de me perdre dans 6 m de neige, merci hein !... 

:love:



Amok a dit:


> Le retour de deux monstres sacrés : Gabin / Signoret dans "le chat". Titi en vieille acrobate alcoolique et l'Alèm en collectionneur de vieux numéros de l'Huma.


Mais c ki ce "Titi" ?!...


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, je cuve aussi !...



[mode mackie] bah merci, mais cette cuvée ne m'intéresse pas !   [/mode mackie]



tirhum a dit:


> Le trooper, il a essayé de me perdre dans 6 m de neige, merci hein !...



tu serais pas un peu marseillais aussi ? 



tirhum a dit:


> Mais c ki ce "Titi" ?!...



un gros minet&#8230; genre vieux beau !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2011)

bebe310001 a dit:


> *21 décembre 2012 que ferez-vous ce jour là ?*



Une truite ou, avec un peu de chance, un saumon voire un esturgeon.


----------



## Madalvée (1 Février 2011)

S'il y a vraiment fin du monde, je fous un procès à Apple care pour m'avoir vendu un contrat de deux ans le 26/12/2010.


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu serais pas un peu marseillais aussi ?


Dieu Doc m'en préserve !... :afraid:
Passé la Loire, les gens n'ont aucune éducation !...


----------



## jugnin (1 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Dieu Doc m'en préserve !... :afraid:
> Passé la Loire, les gens n'ont aucune éducation !...



Mais eux au moins, ils sont pas consanguins ! Juste cons. Et sanguins.


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais eux au moins, ils sont pas consanguins ! Juste cons. Et sanguins.



si tu regardes bien la carte de France, la Rochelle et La Roche/Yon se trouve sous la Loire et ils sont graves consanguins* regarde bobbynountchak !  

les picards habitant au nord de la Loire ne sont pas consanguins (trop de peuples sont passés sur leur râce infâme et batarde) mais ils sont cons et sanguins, regarde alèm par exemple !  


*et je ne parle pas des habitants de Ré, Yeu ou Oléron il ne vaut mieux pas !  :affraid::affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Février 2011)

Amok a dit:


> Avec le fabulous qui filme la prestation en 3D et le trooper qui allume son briquet a la fin, ce sera le bouquet.



Perso, je suis plus gambas que bouquet.


----------



## alèm (1 Février 2011)

écris plus gros sinon Amok va croire que tu as écris que tu étais sous les jambasses de Carole Bouquet !


----------



## 'chon (1 Février 2011)

Carole Bouquet?! elle a été ma sage femme..


----------



## 007peyo (8 Février 2011)

moi je serais en train d'acheter les kdo de noel .


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

Moi je fêterai mon anniversaire (29 ans déjà) si c'est pas top ça pour la fin du monde : Mourir avant 30 ans avec plein de cadeaux et une montagne de coupes de champagne...


----------



## roromac (8 Février 2011)

le 21 décembre 2012, je le connais déjà mais c'est fausse parole en quelqu'un ou quelqu'une autre site est fausse en  raconte de la vie.


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> le 21 décembre 2012, je le connais déjà mais c'est fausse parole en quelqu'un ou quelqu'une autre site est fausse en  raconte de la vie.



et en français ça donne quoi ?


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> et en français ça donne quoi ?



Lis sa signature !


----------



## roromac (8 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> et en français ça donne quoi ?



hey, ta pas vu à ma signature :hein:

je dis que la date 21 décembre 2012 donc une fausse parole voila qu'il passe 2033 ou 2036 xd

voila


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> hey, ta pas vu à ma signature :hein:


N'en fait pas un passe-droit non plus... 
Essaie quand même de te faire comprendre au maximum...


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Lis sa signature !



et alors ?

qu'il soit malentendant ne me pose pas de problème,
ce qui me pose problème c'est que je ne comprends pas ce roromac écrit.

Le reste par MP car ce n'est pas le lieu.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (8 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Le reste par MP car ce n'est pas le lieu.



Bah pourquoi ?
passeque moi aussi



da capo a dit:


> je ne comprends pas ce roromac écrit.



mais j'voudrais bien...:rose:


----------



## da capo (8 Février 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Bah pourquoi ?
> passeque moi aussi
> 
> 
> ...



MP à venir


----------



## roromac (9 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> MP à venir



tkt =)


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Lis sa signature !




Comment??


----------



## roromac (10 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Comment??




LA ! 

"<<<- je suis une handicapé car je suis malentendant ---->>"


----------



## da capo (10 Février 2011)

c'est triste.


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> le 21 décembre 2012, je le connais déjà mais c'est fausse parole en quelqu'un ou quelqu'une autre site est fausse en  raconte de la vie.



**Fìx ne comprend décidément rien au Congolais*


----------



## roromac (11 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> **Fìx ne comprend décidément rien au Congolais*



dsl je suis malentendant xd


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> dsl je suis malentendant xd


Et comme Fix est noncomprenant... :rateau:


----------



## roromac (11 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et comme Fix est noncomprenant... :rateau:



erf -_-"


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> dsl je suis malentendant xd



Oups, c'est vrai!... au temps pour moi! :rateau:


J'répète alors :

**Fìx ne comprend décidément rien au Congolais*


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> dsl je suis malentendant xd



Mets la face B. xd


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2011)

*ouais ouais ouais&#8230;*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> **Fìx ne comprend décidément rien au Congolais*



Préparation : 5 min
Cuisson : 20 min

Ingrédients (pour 12 congolais) :
- 1 blanc d'oeuf (à température ambiante. S'il sort du frigo, laisser reposer au moins 1 heure)
- 60 g de sucre semoule (sucre en poudre)
- 60 g de poudre de noix de coco (graduation 150 g en farine, car il n'y a pas de graduation pour la noix de coco dans les verres gradués)
- 1/2 cuillère à café de bon beurre

Préparation :

Faire légèrement chauffer le beurre. Quand il est fondu et chaud, ajouter le blanc d'oeuf et remuer vivement toujours en remuant ajouter le sucre, le mélange doit être bien mousseux mais pas en neige.

Ajouter alors la noix de coco, bien amalgamer le tout.

Faire des petits tas sur une plaque beurrée et farinée (avec vos doigts formez des petits cônes).

Cuire à four chaud (175°C) pendant 20 minutes (les congolais doivent être légèrement dorés).

Pour les décoler, passer une lame d'un couteau sous les congolais (vous pouvez également intercaler une feuille de papier sulfurisé: vous pourrez alors les décoller plus facilement).




	Ces petits congolais ne s'affaisseront pas si vous suivez bien la recette. A consommer en buvant du thé, du café ou tous seuls! Je n'ai presque jamais le temps de les goûter car je n'en vois pas la couleur, tellement ils partent vite avec mes loustics!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Préparation : 5 min
> Cuisson : 20 min
> 
> Ingrédients (pour 12 congolais) :
> ...


:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> :love:



Compterais-tu te mettre aux macdo fourneaux ?


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mars 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Compterais-tu te mettre aux macdo fourneaux ?



sûrement pas, ce n'est  pas a mon âgé que je vais enfin apprendre a cuisiner :mouais:

pendant  4 ans j'ai essayé  d'apprivoiser   un superbe four (acheté par mon ex futur mari ) avec pleins des petites touches ... j'ai enfin renoncé et décidé de le lui laisser en partant :bebe:

je me suis acheté par la suite une superbe cuisine rouge  , elle sers essentiellement a  la deco , où le four est ultra simple , je tourne une manette a fond et 50 minutes après j'ai une superbe barquette  surgelé bien cuite et bien croustillante 

donc, le 21/12/12 j'aura sûrement d'autre chats a fouetter , opss , a cuisiner


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> ( ) le four est ultra simple , je tourne une manette a fond et 50 minutes après j'ai une superbe barquette  surgelé bien cuite et bien croustillante
> ()


Mais, mais :afraid:
Tu n'es vraiment bonne à rien !...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais, mais :afraid:
> Tu n'es vraiment bonne à rien !...


Avec un peu de chance elle sait au moins jouer du fifre baveur.
Sinon est a désespérer effectivement.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2011)

net 40 minutes suffisent


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

ah bah oui


----------



## 'chon (9 Mars 2011)

c'était la journée des femmes à barbe


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Mars 2011)

supermoquette a dit:


> net 40 minutes suffisent



ça dépend, par exemple, c'est bien trop long pour nos amis précoces du fifre...


----------



## ari51 (9 Mars 2011)

"21 décembre 2012 que ferez-vous ce jour là ?"

Moi personnellement je prierais (avec un bière a la main on c'est jamais) pour que la connerie humaine s'arrête (ce que je fais déjà d'ailleurs, mais on est pas rendu), comme sa je pourrais mourir en martyre avec ma bière


----------



## macarel (9 Mars 2011)

"21 décembre 2012 que ferez-vous ce jour là ?"

J'habite pas loin de Bugarach, j'irai faire un tour pour voir les allumés/illuminés 
D'ailleurs, un bonne bouteille de rouge de chez Gauby ou Mas Amiel m'accompagnera "en cas ou"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

ari51 a dit:


> on c'est jamais


 
Je c'est toujours - fichue société individualiste...


----------



## ari51 (9 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je c'est toujours - fichue société individualiste...



PonkHead, ça fais longtemps dis donc! Ton sens de l'humour n'a pas changer depuis ma dernière venu  (17/05/10)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

Ouais.
Le 21 décembre 2012, je serais probablement occupé à balancer deux ou trois jeux de mots pourraves sur MacG après avoir changé d'avatar pour le 328ième fois...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je c'est toujours - fichue société individualiste...



En somme ==> que ferez-vous ? ===> débouchera souvent sur :

- je (si cela nous concerne individuellement)
- on (si on englobe ses proches)

on voit mal répondre par VOUS


----------



## elKBron (9 Mars 2011)

Mais à quelle heure ?
Je ne vais pas changer d'avatar toutes les minutes comme ponk...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2011)

elKBron a dit:


> Mais à quelle heure ?
> Je ne vais pas changer d'avatar toutes les minutes comme ponk...



YAPA d'heure ... 

on fera la nouba durant le journée entière (24 heures) et on continuera le lendemain heureux d'être encore là


----------



## kisbizz (11 Mars 2011)

en attendant de savoir quoi faire , voici 9:59 de pur bonheur ...pour s'endormir sans somnifères 


au fait , vous aurez quelle couleur de collier : rouge, vert ou bleu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

On ne sait rien, avant de l'avoir vécu ... 

[youtube]K5oS4y5dPVg[/youtube]


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

pour la 4 ou 5ème fois, je corrige un de tes liens youtube&#8230;

merci de relire la FAQ !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

tu parles à qui ?


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

à ton avis ?



ASF-44 a dit:


> On ne sait rien, avant de l'avoir vécu ...
> 
> [youtube]K5oS4y5dPVg[/youtube]
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

Merci patron 

[YOUTUBE]h6N5qTLLo70[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## alèm (12 Mars 2011)

toi tu as vraiment peur de mourir en 2012&#8230;

enfin, il parait qu'ils ont avancé la date au Japon&#8230; Jesus serait né une année plus tôt en fait&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> toi tu as vraiment peur de mourir en 2012
> 
> enfin, il parait qu'ils ont avancé la date au Japon Jesus serait né une année plus tôt en fait



Ben NON, c'est une prédiction laissée (faite) par les Mayas. Je n'y porte aucun crédit. Faut vivre tous les jours comme si c'était notre dernier, en paix avec tous 

Je vais délaisser ce post


----------



## kisbizz (12 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> . Faut vivre tous les jours comme si c'était notre dernier



sûrement pas ,  aujourd'hui il pleut ,  je m'ennuie et je tourne en rond !!

c'est  pas top  comme dernier jour  !!


----------



## da capo (12 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> sûrement pas ,  aujourd'hui il pleut ,  je m'ennuie et je tourne en rond !!
> 
> c'est  pas top  comme dernier jour  !!



Oui, tu as entièrement raison.

Moi, je veux un dernier jour au printemps avec soleil et sève qui monte !

Et je saurai bien quoi faire à ce moment là.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Faut vivre tous les jours comme si c'était notre dernier, en paix avec tous




Putain ! ça fait au moins 30 piges que j'en avais pas entendu ou lu une comme ça   



> Je vais délaisser ce post



Oooooooooh, noooooon !!!


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Ben NON, c'est une prédiction laissée (faite) par les Mayas.


Plus exactement par leur grand prêtre, le fameux Kys Mayas.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Plus exactement par leur grand prêtre, le fameux Kys Mayas.


Môôssieur ?!...
Vous êtes très con !...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Plus exactement par leur grand prêtre, le fameux Kys Mayas.



   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Ben NON, c'est une prédiction laissée (faite) par les Mayas. Je n'y porte aucun crédit. Faut vivre tous les jours comme si c'était notre dernier, en paix avec tous
> 
> Je vais délaisser ce post



Tiens, tu as changé de nom ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens, tu as changé de nom ?



Oui


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Oui



C'est pour passer inaperçu ?


C'est raté


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pour passer inaperçu ?
> 
> 
> C'est raté


 
Nan, c'est pour foutre en l'air ma rime avec "carapate" et c'est vraiment petit, je trouve !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est pour passer inaperçu ?
> 
> 
> C'est raté



C'est pas le but :style:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, c'est pour foutre en l'air ma rime avec "carapate" et c'est vraiment petit, je trouve !



A relire avec délectation


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2011)

On peut remballer les paniers pique-nique, retourner remplir nos feuilles d'impôts et se remettre au boulot, il y avait une erreur de calcul...


----------



## Madalvée (16 Mars 2011)

Clair, l'erreur de calcul, au japon la date a été un peu avancée...


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Clair, l'erreur de calcul, au japon la date a été un peu avancée...



Clair, toi t'as pris du retard question vanne


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2011)

à tout saigneur, toute horreur !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> à tout saigneur, toute horreur !



je sais : c'est le dernier slogan de la marque Nana !

J'ai bon ?

:rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2011)

nan, tu sors ! :casse:


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2011)

vu que la fin du monde a eté reporté , on ferme .. ou pas  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> vu que la fin du monde a eté reporté , on ferme .. ou pas  ?




*On la ferme ! *


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2011)

si, si mon bon seigneur :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mars 2011)

a propos de se la fermer , je viens de piger un truc :

quand on  te répond en vert ça veut dire que il faut se la fermer , c'est un avertissement ni plus ni moins !!!!!

13 ans que je traine par ici et c'est seulement ce soir que c'est rentré !!! 

merci oncle patoch   , graçe a toi maintenaint je sais mais :

*POURQUOI ALORS TU ECRIS EN ROUGE ??? * 





*me dis pas qu'il me faut encore 13 autres année


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> me dis pas qu'il me faut encore 13 autres année



 wouaaaaah ça me fera 80 balais ...  enfin on verra bien :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te la mettrai tellement profond que t'auras les dents dans les yeux :style: :love:





chailleran6 a dit:


> wouaaaaah ça me fera 80 balais ...  enfin on verra bien :love:



Ah, ouais, quand même... un dentier ça risque de faire un poil plus mal... 

:love: aussi.


kisbizz a dit:


> *POURQUOI ALORS TU ECRIS EN ROUGE ??? *


*MAIS PARCE QUE TOI ET D'AUTRES VOUS ÊTES PARTICULIÈREMENT LONGS À LA DÉTENTE, SACRÉ PUTAIN DE NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE !!!*


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

purée, j'étais en train de pioncer dans le fil d'à-côté&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> purée, j'étais en train de pioncer dans le fil d'à-côté



Sorry... Je vais de ce pas aller jouer mon rôle ailleurs... :rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Mars 2011)

bah je suis réveillé, tu veux une bière ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bah je suis réveillé, tu veux une bière ?


Merci, mais je tourne déjà à la verte espagnole


----------



## kisbizz (22 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *MAIS PARCE QUE TOI ET D'AUTRES VOUS ÊTES PARTICULIÈREMENT LONGS À LA DÉTENTE, SACRÉ PUTAIN DE NOM DE DIEU DE BORDEL DE MERDE !!!*










plus c'est long plus c'est bon ... et plus particulièrement voir comment tu y tombes dedans


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> plus c'est long plus c'est bon ... et plus particulièrement voir comment tu y tombes dedans



Tu sais ce qui me plait, hein, vieille cochonne ?!


----------

